# Quarry Derrick Plans



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I grew up near marble quarries in Vermont. I have wanted to model a wooden one. 
Thse had douglas fir masts and booms with a bunch of steel hardware. Vemont Marble had alot of steel derricks. The last one I new about got scrapped about 8 years ago. Has anyone seen any measured drawings of these?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

No plans, but here's a few photos... 

http://www.mainememory.net/bin/SwishSearch?heading=Monson Quarry Company 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Not many steel derricks here, but there are a number of different rigiging techniques. 
http://users.techline.com/sonny/highlead.htm 
You may wish to save the diagrams for future reference. 

Ozark minatures' catalog(large PDF download in zipped format), on PDF 24, page 25 has a timber derrick diagram. 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/catalog/default.htm 
This diagram was implmented and shown at the Barre Vermont Flower Show in the Vermont Garden Railway Society display. 
There was a Vermont forestry official that took great interest in it!


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, click on the 7/8ths PROJECTS page, on my website and then go to GIN POLE page . I built one that may help you.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris ?? 
I assume your talking about Guyed or Stiff leg Derricks. They could be powered by any means including hand winches. 

You need a copy of the 1914 American Hoist and Derrick Co. catalog. 160 pages of everything you ever wanted to know about derricks (cranes) including railroad, logging, and other moveable types. Complete details of all nuts, bolts, cables, sheaves, and blocks. 

All types of guyed and stiff legs and how to rig and power them along with boom and post sizes and lengths. 

If interested look here 

http://www.darrylhuffman.50megs.com/catalog.html 

and check with Darryl for his 1914 AH&D Catalog on CD. 

Later 
Rick Marty


----------

